# New shocks and struts



## stmartinez (Jan 28, 2010)

Please tell me if shocks and struts are different and if my 2007 Maxima only has one or the other...

Anyway, I've been told by two shops now that my struts are dead. I don't doubt it, as the car handles like dirt and bounces like a super ball. Anyone have past experience with strut replacement? Brand you used? Price paid? The place I trust most said he doesn't like Monroe, and recommends KYB. Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## stmartinez (Jan 28, 2010)

After reading up a little bit, it seems I should clarify. The car isn't lowered, I'm not looking for any significant upgrades in handling, etc. Just looking for something similar to stock, that maybe holds up more than 40K miles! 

Something like this?

Nissan Maxima KYB GR-2 Shock Absorber and Strut Assembly - 2004-2008 Nissan Maxima - KYB KY334336


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I just responded to your other thread.

But to answer you here, since you just answered my question... Yes I would go with the KYB's. Theyre a very good OEM replacement and hold up well. As far as Monroes go, yeah, theyre crap, at least in my experience.


----------



## stmartinez (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks again JNCo.


----------

